# Look What Found Its Way To My Desk!



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

This just landed. The new Seiko 5 compass.

First impressions are very good. Solid case and very legible markers. Replaced the rubber strap with Hadly Roma Bison 24mm strap. Definetly worth the

dosh.









Only thing I don't like so far; the time setting crown is a wee bit small. Would have preferred it bigger like the one on the left for setting the bezel.

Better pics this weekend.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Very nice Hakim, very nice.

They seem to be going down a storm on the Seiko forums too.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have just had news that I may have these in the future but I have no idea when.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I like 90% of that - the 10% I don't like is the compass bezel! Everything else is great but I just can't see the point of a compass bezel on a watch (that's why I sold my Seiko Alpinist) - if it had been a gmt bezel that you could set to a different time zone then that would have been much more useful to my way of thinking.

Sorry don't want to be negative, I'm just expressing my opinion







.

By the way do both crowns screw down?


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

I love the hands on that watch


----------



## AdrianG (Jun 4, 2005)

My goodness! That Seiko 5 is a real kick ass design! Gonna sit perfectly on the wrist and get your peers eyeing!

Hakim, nice watch!









Cheers!

Adrian


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> I like 90% of that - the 10% I don't like is the compass bezel! Everything else is great but I just can't see the point of a compass bezel on a watch (that's why I sold my Seiko Alpinist) - if it had been a gmt bezel that you could set to a different time zone then that would have been much more useful to my way of thinking.
> 
> Sorry don't want to be negative, I'm just expressing my opinion
> 
> ...


I agree Paul but I`d still consider buying one


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Paul, only the crown on the right is screw down. The other for adjusting the compass bezel does not pull out. As you turn it, clockwise or anti, it rotates the bezel inside.

Here it is on a 22mm nato.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I like it


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks for the info Hakim - I do like the watch but the compass bezel spoils it for me somewhat - I wonder if IWW could reprint it to show a second time zone?

How big is it - I presume it's quite large if the lug width is 22mm? It looks good on the Nato


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

OK, I'll ask: who can explain the point of the compass bezel? How would it be used and what for? I can't imagine they put it there just so that people can play with a big knob?









So what is it? underwater navigation? Locating shipwrecks at the surface before diving? And how? by looking at the sun? or map navigation?

There HAS TO be a reason?


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Paul specs as follows:-

Case width- bezel diameter 40mm

Case thickness: 14mm

Lug to lug width: 22mm

The dial is a tad fussy, but being a tool watch, I guess it has to be. Makes the wearer look clever I guess
















Namaste,

I play with the big knob!














But seriously, I also don't know who would use the watch as a compass. Anyone seriously taking part in outdoors activity can surely afford a proper compass. Backup perhaps?


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Well enjoy your big knob Hakim!
















Although I can't work out the use of it, I do like the looks of it, it's a tool watch (but for what?!?!?) so it's nice even if a bit busy, especially on that Nato!









If you post a picture of you and the watch we could let you know if it makes you look clever....


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

> namaste Posted Today, 02:42 PM
> 
> Well enjoy your big knob Hakim!
> 
> ...










Namaste, you crack me up!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

namaste said:


> OK, I'll ask: who can explain the point of the compass bezel? How would it be used and what for? I can't imagine they put it there just so that people can play with a big knob?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hakim said:


> Namaste,
> 
> I play with the big knob!
> 
> ...


It's to use it as a compass: look here http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...8778&hl=compass

Though I agree Hakim, anyone who wants to know would have a compass in their pocket.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

> Basically point the hour hand at the sun. South is mid way between the hour hand and 12 so rotate the bezel to that position, so for eg at 10 am hold the watch with the 10 pointing to the sun rotate the bezel so the S is at 11 and therefore North is at 5.


Simple but clever, thanks tips, I miss a lot of posts these days









Now how does it work under water? The watch being 200 meter rated, I'd have expected to locate Atlantis with this...

Still a nice watch, bracelet ain't half bad either









That's 3 diver watches on my list


----------

